# No friends. No girls. No life. Whats the point of living?



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

Im 22 and have no life. I havent had any friends since highschool. I havent been to a party since highschool. I went to a community college for 2 years because i was undecided on a career path (still undecided). I didnt make any friends in college.

My uncle got me to work at a warehouse (he knows the manager). I work full time $11/hr but im surrounded by old men (35 and up). I try to stay friendly with them but i have nothing in common with anybody. Not to mention all these years of being alone turned me into an awkward person. I cant really have a good conversation without awkward moments. Now im too awkward and some people avoid me.

I dont have any passions/hobbies anymore. I just go to work and sleep. I dont find anything interesting or fun anymore. Im such a dull person. I cant picture myself having any friend(s) in the future.

Girls: i cant get a girl if my life depended on it. Women dont show ANY interest in me (compared to some guys; random girls on the street stare and smile at attractive guys). Im physically fit but i dont find myself to be attractive..trust me, if i were attractive.. i wouldnt have a problem with the ladies. Its probably too late anyway. If it hasnt happened by now i dont think it will ever happen. Im too inexperienced.

I obviously have SA and depression. Is there a way to get out of this WITHOUT therapy/medication?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenocelot (May 23, 2015)

I know what you mean. I feel like I wasted my life and because of it I have severe depression. But maybe you need help, I think that I do. At least you can get help and get over what is holding you back and get over it for good.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

dman93 said:


> Im 22 and have no life. I havent had any friends since highschool. I havent been to a party since highschool. I went to a community college for 2 years because i was undecided on a career path (still undecided). I didnt make any friends in college.
> 
> My uncle got me to work at a warehouse (he knows the manager). I work full time $11/hr but im surrounded by old men (35 and up). I try to stay friendly with them but i have nothing in common with anybody. Not to mention all these years of being alone turned me into an awkward person. I cant really have a good conversation without awkward moments. Now im too awkward and some people avoid me.
> 
> ...


I am in a similar situation. Here is my version:

Im 22 and have no life. I never made any friends in highschool. I have been to 1 party since highschool. I went to a community college for 2 years because i was undecided on a career path (still undecided). I didnt make any friends in college.

My brother got me to work at a warehouse (he spoke to his boss). I work full time $14/hr but im surrounded by old men (35 and up). I am friendly with them but i have nothing in common with anybody.

I dont have any passions/hobbies anymore. I just go to work and sleep. Sometimes I chill with my friends, but it's usually a lame experience. I dont find anything interesting or fun anymore. Im such a dull person.

I'm pretty sure I have SA and depression. Is there a way to get out of this WITHOUT therapy/medication?

I deleted some parts.

-----

I am trying to get a life as well. I'm probably gonna buy a bike in the near future and focus on doing that instead of sitting in the basement. Baby steps lol.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

At least you got some connects bruh. Not everyone (especially social hermits) knows people that can get them a job.


----------



## carsoph (Jul 1, 2015)

i think the problem of people with SA and depression (including me) is that they over think too much. Something i do when i'm feeling depressed is listen to music (a relaxing one) and maybe read a book. Thinking about other things maybe will change the way you act about other people. At least, it works for me.


----------

